# Stahls’ Offers Creating Fan Loungewear Video



## Deborah Sexton

Tap into team spirit in a new way with decorated lounge pants and socks fans can warm up to while rooting or relaxing. In this video, which is part of the “Get This Look” series, you’ll view detailed directions that will take you through creating this unique look using a vinyl cutter, heat press and CAD-CUT Flock II soft heat transfer vinyl. You’ll also get a complete materials and equipment list, along with tips from the experts for start-to-finish success.

Download the PDF or watch the video to get the deets on this great way to boost spirits and sales no matter what the temperature is outside. View the “Lounge Apparel for Fans” blog and video at http://bit.ly/fan-loungewear.

Check out all the “Get This Look” blog topics at http://bit.ly/stahls-get-this-look.

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in Sterling Heights, MI, with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected].


----------

